# Gracie kidded!



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Gracie blessed me with 2 doelings today! I am still in shock that we had girls! Momma and babies are doing well!!












i will upload better pics later


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

YAY! That is awesome!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awwww...pretty babies!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh my....I love the dark one


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Is Gracie boer, Nubian,..cross? Very pretty babies!


----------



## Sheffba (Dec 10, 2012)

What pretty girls  Congrats!!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Congratulations!!! That's wonderful!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sooo pretty! congrats!!!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ginger













And GeeGee













I am so thrilled with them!







Mom and babies


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What a nice day you had  Both girls are so sweet


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Awww,I think they're SO adorable ! . So sweet. I think twin girls are the best you can get!!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I was told she was full boer but I am leaning toward nubian boer cross because of her ears


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes we had a great day I can't stop smiling! And twin girls are the best!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thought I add couple recent pics of Gracie's girls


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------

